# EU based newbie seeks online casual D&D group



## StuG (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm 37 and living in a country where I don't speak the local language.  I once upon a time played 2e AD&D and after reading about online gamingof D&D through skype/other tools I thought it would be really fun to try again.

Does anyone in the EU/UK run a newbie friendly casual campaign?  I'm thinking one weeknight per week for a few hours (like 8 through 11).

Does anyone else in this forum know a good place to go look for such things?

As I'm very new, please forgive that I'm asking something that I know will have been asked many times before.  I have perused the Gamers Seeking Gamers list but didn't spot anything fitting.

Thank you all again,
SG


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2011)

You might find something that fits your day/time requirement on the OpenRPG forums or any other virtual tabletop program's forums.


----------

